# avoir (bien) du mal à



## KaMaR-YaBRi

Mais j'ai une autre doute... qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "J'ai du mal à y croire"?


----------



## Gévy

Ça veut dire: _Me cuesta creerlo_.

Hasta luego

Y otra cosa, la palabra _doute_ es masculina en francés


----------



## ed-hipo

un doute c'est masculin!
(por fin una respuesta que puedo dar sin dudar)


----------



## Luis_A

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​*
On a dû

*¿Cómo se traducen estas palabras?
Gracias.

Dice:
"On a du mal á concevoir, bien a contraire, un contrôle de constitutionnalité"


			
				mickaël said:
			
		

> ¿Puedes dar más contexto?


----------



## Luis_A

Me parece que la traducción de todo sería más o menos así:
"Antes bien al contrario, es difícil concebir un control más directo de respeto a la norma suprema"
El _bien au contraire_ es una alusión a la conclusión que está en la frase precedentente. Quizá debí haber ampliado el contexto.
Salut!!


----------



## KaMaR-YaBRi

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Luis_A

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 

¿Cómo entender esto? Algo así como nuestro "mal que bien"...

(El contexto, siempre el contexto: "On a ainsi bien du mal à comprendre que l'écran legislatif s'efface entre tout règlement et le traité alors qu'il continue à faire obstacle à la confrontation du règlement à la Constitution")


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Nos cuesta mucho comprender...

Hata luego, au revoir


----------



## Gévy

Hola Luis,

Avoir du mal à: tener dificultad en, resultarle a uno difícil 

Bien: tiene aquí el sentido de mucho, bastante

Hasta luego


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias, Gevy!!
Au revoir


----------



## franro2003

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 

Bonjour à tous ceux dont l'aide est inapréciable.

Je voulais vous demander aujourd'hui ce que vous pensez de cette phrase:
*"une décision que j'ai du mal à prendre". *
Vous semble-t-elle correcte?

Merci bien


----------



## lpfr

Sí, me parece correcta.


----------



## oman

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 

Hola a todos! ¿alguien me prodría ayudar con esta frase? "même si j´aidu mal a (à) y croire encore!"


----------



## Talant

Hola Oman:

Intenta hacer un primer intento y aportar la frase entera, así como contexto. Tal como la sueltas me parece incompleta y lo que falta me daría pistas para traducir la frase entera.

"Avoir mal" es doler, pero "avoir *du* mal" es costar. Así se refiera a que "le cuesta creerlo"

Saludos


----------



## macydav

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais vous demander si l'on peut utiliser "BIEN SI" suivi de l'indicatif, en signifiant plus ou moins la même chose que la construction "bien que" + subjonctif ou même si + indicatif.
Voilà un exemple:

*Bien si* son père *est* très intelligent, il n'est pas comme lui. (CORRECT?)
*Bien que* son père *soit* très intelligent, il n'est pas comme lui.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Fleur Delacour

"Bien que" + subj ou "Même si" + ind
"Bien si" n'existe pas


----------



## la_vie_en_rose

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola!!

quería saber cómo traducir la frase en negrita a español:

"les danseurs s'étaient préparés consciencieusement pour la première pendant des mois et* ils avaient eu bien du mal à synchroniser la danse avec la musique*"

el contexto es el del fracaso de un ballet en su estreno, se está explicando la preparación anterior de tal obra.

mi intento es: " los bailarines se habían preparado concienzudamente para el estreno durante meses y les había costado sicronizar el baile con la música"... podría ser algo así??

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Una opción:
"avoir du mal" = "costar trabajo"
Les había costado mucho trabajo sincronizar....


----------



## la_vie_en_rose

muchisimas graciass!!!!!


----------



## migeneracion

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
comment traduire cette expression ??

Des films qu'il aura du mal à regarder jusqu'au bout.

--> películas que habrá.... ????
[
merci !


----------



## rolandbascou

le costará mirar hasta el final


----------



## zaza!

Estoy de acuerdo con "películas que le costará", **** Off topic. Martine (Mod...)
Saludos,

Z.


----------



## artrad

Je me suis donné du mal mais en vain.
Je me suis donné beaucoup de mal pour toi.
J'ai eu du mal mais j' ai réussi.
***
Este foro es exclusivamente de francés y español.
Gévy (moderadora)

?Qué aconsejan los hispanos? ?Se puede dar con una palabra la idea de esfuerzo y sufrimiento o bien es necesario reformularlo todo? GRACIAS


----------



## sticklavable

Hola, no termino de entender esta frase. Podrán ayudarme? Gracias, copio el contexto

La vie, souvent, a bien du mal à nous ressembler.


----------



## swift

sticklavable said:


> Hola, no termino de entender esta frase. Podrán ayudarme? Gracias, copio el contexto
> 
> La vie, souvent, a bien du mal à nous ressembler.



Podría tratarse de una imagen literaria que evoca el hecho de que, en numerosas ocasiones, las situaciones que vivimos no responden a nuestras características, a nuestro modo de ser.

Espera otras respuestas.

N.B. ¿Podrías darnos más contexto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Si es la expresión _avoir du mal _que te bloquea, puedes mirar estos hilos:
WordReference Forums
avoir (bien) du mal à
WordReference Forums

Para la interpretación "filosófica"... de acuerdo con Swift.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sticklavable

Copio aquí un poco más y cómo lo dejé. Creo que entender funciona en este sentido, no? las mujeres que tiene grabadas e la cabeza son la hija y la viuda de un amigo en cuyo entierro estuvo esa mañana. Gracias a los dos! saludos, s.

Volví un momento al sitio de encuentros, ella estaba en línea, eso me chocó. ¿Acaso podía llamarla y preguntarle por qué? Amigos, desconocidos, como tú. A menudo cuesta mucho entener la vida. Tenía grabadas a su mujer y su hija en retina, esa noche. Eran las dos de la mañana, me fui a tomar una ducha.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Si lo entendí correctamente has traducido:  _La vie, souvent, a bien du mal à nous ressembler_ por _A menudo cuesta mucho entender la vida. _¿Correcto?

Ahora con más contexto me pregunto: *estaba en línea* ¿se refiere a internet?
¿Podría entonces no tan filosófica la frase sino que esté hablando de la disparidad entre el ser virtual y  el ser real?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sticklavable

Cintia, sí, es internet. Pero el tipo está mirando páginas donde promocionan motos, se quiere comprar una, y entra al sitio de encuentros después y ve que la mujer que conoció allí y con la que está saliendo está en línea, eso le molesta, y se pregunta si puede interpelarla sobre eso y viene esta frase. ahora pienso que quizá sea mejor

Volví un momento al sitio de encuentros, ella estaba en línea, eso me chocó. ¿Acaso podía llamarla y preguntarle por qué? Amigos, desconocidos, como tú. La vida, a menudo cuesta mucho reconocerse. Tenía grabadas a su mujer y su hija en retina, esa noche. Eran las dos de la mañana, me fui a tomar una ducha.

Que es más impersonal y a la vez me deja este giro entre el mundo virtual, etc. que decís.
En fin, gracias por la ayuda, s.


----------



## sticklavable

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, que quiere decir esa expresión?
Copio la frase. Gracias otra vez, s.

Son fils portait un peu mieux, il avait du mal à vivre, avec les cachets.

El hijo viene de una rehabilitación por drogas.


----------



## Namarne

Yo entiendo que le costaba salir adelante. La vida se le hacía difícil, penosa. 
("Avoir du mal à..." puedes encontrarlo en el diccionario, buscando mal.)


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

sticklavable said:


> Hola, que quiere decir esa expresión?
> Copio la frase. Gracias otra vez, s.
> 
> Son fils portait un peu mieux, il avait du mal à vivre, avec les cachets.
> 
> El hijo viene de una rehabilitación por drogas.


 
En el contexto de la frase y sin ser textual, pues es el significado lo que interesa, mi proposicion seria para mal à vivre: 'El no soportaba (las medicinas).

Iben Xavier


----------



## Rosalie Caron

Bonjour,

Tout dépend de la signification de cachets S'il s'agit de cachets (comprimés), alors c'estque la vie est très difficile pour lui, qu'il est presqu'en état de survie, que sa santé physique n'est pas bonne. Si « cachets » signifie « salaire », une source d'argent quelconque, cela veut alors dire qu'il est très pauvre et que la vie lui est pénible pour cette raison. J'espère que ça vous aidera.

Rosalie C.


----------



## sticklavable

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Rosalie Caron said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout dépend de la signification de cachets S'il s'agit de cachets (comprimés), alors c'estque la vie est très difficile pour lui, qu'il est presqu'en état de survie, que sa santé physique n'est pas bonne. Si « cachets » signifie « salaire », une source d'argent quelconque, cela veut alors dire qu'il est très pauvre et que la vie lui est pénible pour cette raison. J'espère que ça vous aidera.
> 
> Rosalie C.


 

Rosalie, en el contexto de la frase sin duda CACHETS son comprimidos (medicinas).

Iben Xavier


----------



## sticklavable

gracias Rosalie. Se trata de comprimidos. El personaje se está reponiendo de una adicción a la heroína.


----------



## jprr

sticklavable said:


> gracias Rosalie. Se trata de comprimidos. El personaje se está reponiendo de una adicción a la heroína.



En "tirant" un peu sur le texte je parierais que ce sont des comprimés de substitution de l'héroïne, et qu'il a du mal à vivre avec _les seuls_ comprimés (l'héroïne lui manque)


----------



## sticklavable

exactamente


----------



## jprr

sticklavable said:


> exactamente



Entonces, le tomaría al pie de la letra ... le costaba vivir


----------



## Espinita

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos* ​
Bonjour! 
Je voudrais savoir quelle est la meilleur traduction de l'expresion "*plus de mal à l'avoir*". Cette phrase est referée a la crise immobiliarie et a la difficulté d'obtenir un prêt.

"A l'heure d'obtenir un credit, aujourd'hui n'est pas une formalité. Ca veut dire peut-être de l'ordre de 10 à 15% de Français qu'il y a un an auraient peut-être pu obtenir un prêt, et qui aujourd'hui auront plus de mal a l'avoir"


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Paquita

Como lo puedes comprobar en los posts anteriores, "les resultará más difícil ahora conseguir un préstamo"


----------



## xulema

¿No se traduciría como películas que cuestan verlas hasta el final?

me refiero al post 20, no había visto que había 3 páginas de hilo, lo siento


----------



## Espinita

Merci beaucoup, Paquita (no he podido ver tu respuesta hasta ahora - Gracias de nuevo)


----------



## dragsterwave

Hola,

Intento traducir en español- 'ils vont continuer à avoir du mal à s'intégrer dans la classe'

'van a seguir cuestarse a intergrarse en la clase' 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Betty7

Hola, 

Yo lo traduciría:

"Les va a seguir costando integrarse en la clase"

Saludos


----------

